# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch châu Úc: Hà Nội/ TPHCM – Sydney – Canberra - Ballarat – Melbourne

## Meoluoi9x

_Giá: 62.540.000 VND
Ngày khởi hành: Ngày 28 hàng tháng
Thời gian: 7 ngày - 6 đêm
Phương tiện: Máy bay
Địa điểm: Úc, Sydney, Melbourne, Canberra_

_Australia là đất nước xinh đẹp với những vùng sa mạc rộng lớn, với những ngôi nhà cùng những khu vườn đầy hoa rực rỡ, với những thành phố hiện đại, và những bãi biển nổi tiếng thế giới. Australia là nơi mà bạn có thể nhìn thấy những loài thú dễ thương như từng đàn Kangaroo nhảy nhót, xuyên qua những bãi cỏ dọc theo đường đến trường hoặc nghe những chú sóc Possum chạy ríu rít trên mái nhà._

*Ngày 1 : TP HCM/HÀ NỘI   MELBOURNE     (Ăn trên máy bay )*
Hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục chuyến bay đi Melbourne. Quý khách ăn tối và ngủ đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày2: MELBOURNE- CITY TOUR      (Ăn trưa, tối)*
Xe đón quý khách tại sân bay đưa về thành phố, quý khách bắt đầu khám phá thành phố Melbourne qua các thắng cảnh như: Khu phố china, phố Swanston; Nhà thờ lớn trên đường Patrick; treasure house, Fitzroy Garden
Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, sau đó tiếp tục thăm quan trung tâm tài chính trên đường Collins Street, Parliament House, trung tâm mỹ thuật Arts Precincts. Quảng trường liên bang Federation Square, đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh.
Tối: quý khách  tự do khám phá và thăm quan Southbank – đô thị mới của Melbourne. Quý khách ăn tối tại Melbourne và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 3: MELBOURNE – GRAND PARK - DANDENONG   (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi ra vùng ngoại ô Belgrave, thăm quan Công viên Quốc Gia Dandenong. Quý khách dừng chân ngắm cảnh rừng nguyên sinh với các cây gỗ lớn, ngắm những chú chim với bộ lông đỏ chót hay nhưng chú vẹt trắng từ thiên nhiên hội tụ về, quý khách cho chim và vẹt ăn và chụp hình lưu niệm.
Quý khách tiếp tục trải nghiệm trên chuyến tàu  lửa hơi nước Puffing Billy cổ được ra đời từ năm 1900. Tàu đưa quý khách xuyên qua cách rừng nguyên sinh với những cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên hùng vỹ và mang lại sự trải nghiệm thú vị. 
Đoàn ăn trưa buffet kiểu tây tại hà hàng Cuckoos (chim Cúc cu) nổi tiếng.
Sau bữa trưa, xe tiếp tục đưa quý khách lên đỉnh núi Dandenong – tại đây quý khách có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Melbourne.
Quý khách trở lại Melbourne, Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 4: MELBOURNE – BALLARAT     (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn đến khu vực trung tâm thương mại Victoria Market, quý khách thỏa sức mua sắm các đồ hàng lưu niệm. Xe tiếp tục đưa quý khách đi thăm quan khu Footscay, khu sinh sống của cộng đồng người Việt Nam lớn nhất Melbourne, Quý khách có thể mua các mặt hàng như kem dưỡng da được chiết xuất từ nhau cừu, các thực phẩm chức năng Omega và dầu cá, sụn cá mập… những mặt hàng tốt cho sức khỏe và làm đẹp, sau đó ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
Khởi hành đi thị trấn Ballarat tìm hiểu về nơi đã khám phá ra mỏ vàng năm 1851 qua sự tái hiện cảnh đào vàng trong thế kỷ 19. Nơi đây quý khách sẽ đi ngược thời gian khi vào thăm thị trấn Ballarat – nơi tái hiện như cũ và được xây dựng như cảnh tượng của thế kỷ 19. Quý khách thử vận may, đãi vàng tại dòng suối, nếu may mắn có thể tìm được vàng. Sau đó quý khách được hướng dẫn đưa vào thăm quan mỏ vàng và được ngh giới thiệu cách thức khai thác vàng từ thế kỷ 19. Tiếp tục thăm quan đồi vàng và bảo tàng vàng – nơi trưng bày những khối vàng được tìm thấy tại Ballarat
Tối: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 5: MELBOURNE - SYDNEY – CITY TOUR       (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi sân bay, đáp chuyến bay đi thành phố Sydney. Sau hơn 1 giờ bay, quý khách đến thành phố Sydney, bắt đầu chương trình khám phá thành phố Sydney với những cảnh đẹp như:  Tòa nhà Queen Victoria, Khu phố china, Bontanic Gardens, Nhà hát Sydney Opera – biểu tượng của Sydney, Cầu cảng Darling Harbour, Khu The Rocks – Mũi đá lịch sử và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố; Sydney Tower (thăm bên ngoài). 12h00: Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
Chương trình thăm quan buổi chiều: Quý khách lên tàu Captain Cook Highlights ngắm cảnh Vịnh Jackson và ngắm nhìn thành phố Sydney tuyệt đẹp từ góc nhìn của biển và dùng đồ uống nhẹ. 
Tối: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 6: SYDNEY – WOLLONGONG – VỊNH JERVIS     (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
7:30 am Sau bữa sáng, xe đón đoàn khởi hành đi thành phố Wollongong, cách Sydney 80km. Đây là một thành phố nhỏ và yên bình nhưng rất hấp dẫn du khách, đặc biệt là du khách Việt Nam.  xe đưa Quý khách đến Vịnh Jervis. Với bờ cát trắng mịn và làn nước màu ngọc lam trong vắt, Vịnh Jervis nằm ở bờ biển phía nam New South Wales là một trong những vùng biển bình yên và đẹp nhất thế giới. Bao quanh cực nam của Vịnh Jervis là thiên nhiên hoang dã của Công Viên Quốc Gia Booderee. 
Quý khách lên thuyền tham quan vịnh Jervis, nếu may mắn Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội ngắm nhìn những đàn cá heo hoặc cá voi đang tung tăng bơi lội trong mội trường hoàn toàn tự nhiên - một trải nghiệm vô cùng thú vị. Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách sẽ tiếp tục tham quan ngọn hải đăng Kiama (xây dựng từ năm 1887) và chụp hình nhanh khoảnh khắc cột nước phun cao tại Kiama Blow Hole. Sau đó Thăm chùa Nan Tiên (“Nam Thiên Đàng”), là ngôi chùa lớn nhất ở Nam bán cầu, thưởng lãm và cầu chúc cho mọi điều tốt lành cho cả đoàn. 
Đoàn khởi hành về lại Sydney. Quý khách ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. Quý khách ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 7: SYDNEY   TP HCM/HAN    (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa và tối trên máy bay)*
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay làm thủ tục chuyến bay về HCM lúc  …. Kết thúc chương trình- Chào thân ái và hẹn gặp lại .  

*DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM TRONG CHƯƠNG TRÌNH:*
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 3*, 2 khách/phòng, phòng 3 khi lẻ nam nữ.
- Ăn theo chương trình (không gồm đồ uống).
- Vận chuyển bằng xe du lịch tiêu chuẩn Quốc tế.
- Phí tham quan thắng cảnh, vào cửa một lần.
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt kiêm lái xe suốt tuyến.
- Vé máy bay các chặng như trong lịch trình
- Visa nhập cảnh vào Australia.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế mức 30.000USD/1 khách

*CHƯA BAO GỒM:*
- Chi phí phòng đơn (phụ thu 350USD),  điện thoại, giặt là, đi lại ngoài giờ…
-  Hành lý quá cước
- Các chi phí phát sinh không đề cập trong chương trình. 
- Tiền Tip cho HDV và lái xe ở nước ngoài 7USD/ngày/người.
- Trưởng đoàn đưa đi từ Việt Nam (nếu đoàn dưới 11 khách).


*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DỊCH VỤ SEN VÀNG*
Văn phòng Hà Nội: Địa chỉ: Số 389 Đông Kim Ngưu, Vĩnh Tuy, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội Phone: (84 - 4)3.9842496 (Ext: 101-110) Hotline: 0912.94.2288/ 0919.74.2288 (Mrs. Thúy Hiền) 
Fax: (84 - 4)3.6342601 | Email: senvangonline@gmail.com
Văn phòng Tp.Hồ Chí Minh
Địa chỉ: 3/2 Đề Thám, Phường Cô Giang, Q.I, TP.HCM
Hotline: 0919.42.8998 Mrs Thủy




Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Uc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------

